# Dallas Scraping Class



## Richard King 2 (Oct 16, 2022)

I looked this up for a post I wrote on another forum today.  This was written by one of my students .  This was before You Tube....





						Rich King's scraping/machine rebuilding class (Picture Heavy)
					

We just completed Rich King's 3-day (36 hour!) scraping and machine rebuilding class.    For those of you who aren't familiar with Rich King, his father was a master machinery rebuilder who invented the Kingway Alignment jig.  Rich has spent most of his career rebuilding machines and teaching...



					www.practicalmachinist.com


----------

